# Flathead Bite



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

How's the bite been lately. Probably gonna get a line wet this weekend wondering how everyone else is doing.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

BanksideBandit said:


> How's the bite been lately. Probably gonna get a line wet this weekend wondering how everyone else is doing.


I'm hoping to do some flathead fishing this weekend also. Last weekend was a bust for me. Just one good sized flattie hooked up and I lost him. Hopefully the bite will be on this weekend.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I went out tonight with a guy I work with and we caught 3 in about 2.5 hours. Nothing special, 2 around 15 pounds on large chubs and one that was probably a year or 2 old ate (or attempted to eat) a large bluegill.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a visual of the flathead bite in S.E. Ohio


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Battle scars...ya got to love it!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

.


----------

